# Soap Price & Bath Salt Labels



## madison (Jun 28, 2018)

I was in a big educational convention, then I learned that a lot of vendors go over there to sell their products. I went around and recognized someone who sells soap locally around my area, I noticed that the soap price has gone up for the same soap that was offered locally for cheaper price, is this a policy vendors follow when they sell in big gatherings? 
The other thing that happened that I loved the smell of bath salts they were displayed , so I bought a jar but the jar didn't have any label, the information were displayed on a sign where all bath salts were. I remember reading somewhere  that every bar of soap should be labeled, does that apply to the bath salts as well?
I am asking  because I am curious to know.
Thank you


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 28, 2018)

I think they are suppose to be, but that may depend on where you live.  Your Avatar doesn't say that.

Soaps can be sold Naked.  Mine are naked, there is a small sticker with the scent and oz/gr on it.  Then I will have a Biz card with ingredients I will put in the bag, one for each type of soap they buy.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 28, 2018)

Bath salts aren't soap, so soap rules won't apply. Not sure if they would qualify as a cosmetic, either, unless claims were being made about effects of it


----------



## madison (Jun 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I think they are suppose to be, but that may depend on where you live.  Your Avatar doesn't say that.
> 
> Soaps can be sold Naked.  Mine are naked, there is a small sticker with the scent and oz/gr on it.  Then I will have a Biz card with ingredients I will put in the bag, one for each type of soap they buy.



I live in southern US.



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Bath salts aren't soap, so soap rules won't apply. Not sure if they would qualify as a cosmetic, either, unless claims were being made about effects of it


 No claims, the vendor put one simple sign for all the bath salt jars.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 28, 2018)

Someone else will have to chime in on whether bath salts in themselves are classed as a cosmetic, claims or no. Like a shaving soap is automatically a cosmetic from the FDA stand point, because of its purpose, and has to be sold as such regardless of any claims made on the label.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 28, 2018)

I was just looking and it is a little unclear but I would say list ingredients to be on the safe side.
I am sure it is a cosmetic.
Not sure where the bottom of my post went but...  The last part was that I have Ingredients listed on a card that is supplied but not ON the soap.  Because Soap has it't own rules, but I still want people to have the ingredients.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 28, 2018)

As a buyer I would be terribly annoyed at price gouging - changing up the price  - for an event.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 28, 2018)

On the price thing, After you saw them at the Event, did you see them at their regular place and was the price still lower or the same price as the Event ?
They MAY have just upped their prices in general. 
But I agree I don't like gouging .

My local price is $0.50 less at the FM then on line.  I WANT local people to come see me and EVERYONE at the FM, so if a small amount less per soap does that then great   The more that come to the market the better


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 28, 2018)

As far as I know if it is not soap it needs to be labeled. But then I label everything I sell or give away so I do not worry about it


----------



## madison (Jun 29, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> On the price thing, After you saw them at the Event, did you see them at their regular place and was the price still lower or the same price as the Event ?
> They MAY have just upped their prices in general.


I am waiting to check back to see the prices in local market but I am thinking maybe her prices went up because the soap in that area sells more expensive than our local market.



cmzaha said:


> As far as I know if it is not soap it needs to be labeled. But then I label everything I sell or give away so I do not worry about it


Why would you worry about it, is it illegal? There was one sign tells the ingredients of all the bath salts that was for sale, then I took my salt home with no label.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 29, 2018)

If bath salts are considered a cosmetic by the FDA, then it was illegal. The product needs to have the ingredients on it, not just noted at point of purchase. What if you forget all of the ingredients? Otherwise other companies would just have the ingredients hidden somewhere on their website and not put it on the product itself


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2018)

Legality is the biggest issue. I don't know for certain, but I suspect that proper labeling is required for bath salts. Soap is a little different in that it is regulated by the Consumer Protection Safety Commission rather than the FDA, if it meets the regulatory definition of soap: 

To meet the definition of soap in FDA’s regulations, a product has to meet three conditions: 
*What it’s made of*: To be regulated as “soap,” the product must be composed mainly of the “alkali salts of fatty acids,” that is, the material you get when you combine fats or oils with an alkali, such as lye.

*What ingredients cause its cleaning action: *To be regulated as “soap,” those “alkali salts of fatty acids” must be the only material that results in the product’s cleaning action. If the product contains synthetic detergents, it’s a cosmetic, not a soap. You still can use the word “soap” on the label. 
*How it's intended to be used*: To be regulated as soap, it must be labeled and marketed only for use as soap. If it is intended for purposes such as moisturizing the skin, making the user smell nice, or deodorizing the user’s body, it’s a cosmetic. Or, if the product is intended to treat or prevent disease, such as by killing germs, or treating skin conditions, such as acne or eczema, it’s a drug. You still can use the word “soap” on the label.
Aside from whether it is legal or not, there are other problems with not labeling products properly. You make soap or other products, so you have an interest in what is in it and most likely pay more attention to and will remember what the ingredients are than a casual buyer. These types of products are often bought as gifts, and people don't always know what sensitivities the recipient may have. Before I started making things for myself I would buy lotion at markets. I didn't even think to check the label for a preservative, and even if I had I don't know that I would have recognized the ingredient name as a preservative. I really think that people assume that these types of products are made by someone who knows what they are doing and are safe for everyone. I don't sell, but I do know that when I send 10 bars of soap out the door with someone there is a good chance they will be sharing some of it with others - so I label everything.


----------



## madison (Jun 29, 2018)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> If bath salts are considered a cosmetic by the FDA, then it was illegal. The product needs to have the ingredients on it, not just noted at point of purchase. What if you forget all of the ingredients? Otherwise other companies would just have the ingredients hidden somewhere on their website and not put it on the product itself


I see now that was illegal. Thank you TEG.



dibbles said:


> so you have an interest in what is in it and most likely pay more attention to and will remember what the ingredients are than a casual buyer. These types of products are often bought as gifts, and people don't always know what sensitivities the recipient may have. Before I started making things for myself I would buy lotion at markets. I didn't even think to check the label for a preservative, and even if I had I don't know that I would have recognized the ingredient name as a preservative. I really think that people assume that these types of products are made by someone who knows what they are doing and are safe for everyone.


I agree with you. I believe now that she should have done better job.


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2018)

Regarding the higher price, perhaps the entry fee or booth fee was so much higher than at the other market, the vendor had to reflect that in the price.  It makes perfect sense to me, and I see it all the time when I shop in expensive high-rent areas in brick and mortar stores.  And since all the vendors had higher prices, that's what I would suspect was the reason for the higher prices for products at that particular location.


----------



## madison (Jun 29, 2018)

earlene said:


> Regarding the higher price, perhaps the entry fee or booth fee was so much higher than at the other market, the vendor had to reflect that in the price.  It makes perfect sense to me, and I see it all the time when I shop in expensive high-rent areas in brick and mortar stores.  And since all the vendors had higher prices, that's what I would suspect was the reason for the higher prices for products at that particular location.


Makes a lot of sense, thank you.

The prices are back to normal during the farmer's market. I think earlene is right.


----------



## earlene (Jul 2, 2018)

Theresa Romak said:


> https://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/labeling/regulations/ucm126444.htm
> All info for requirements....


... For vendors selling cosmetic products in the US.  (Yes, I know the OP is in the US, but it's something to remember in a forum with international membership.)  Just thought I'd mention that because it comes up sometimes.


----------

